# SEGRS Thanks/Contest Results



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
I would like to thank everyone that came to the SEGRS this weekend in Dalton, Georgia. We had so many vendors I can't list them all (St. Aubin, RLD, and G-Scale Junction were about the largest displays). The club layouts were spectacular (Georgia Garden Railway Society, Georgia Live Steamers, Emerald Coast Garden Railway Club, Florida Garden RailwaySociety Tampa Division, Mesa Grande Railroad Modular Exibit, Ed Dice's switching layout, and Mark Furhman's sawmill display). The clinics were very informative and featured some of the most knowledgable folks from the garden railroad community. Lewis Polk was on hand to demonstrate the new version of the Train Engineeer. IT WAS FANTASTIC AND THANKS TO EVERYONE! A special thanks goes to show promoter David Roberts, without him, none of this could have happened.
Some have asked for results of the model contests, so here they are:
Dioramas
1st. Les Dichter
2nd. Ed Johnson
3rd. Mark Furhman

Kitbash
1st. Fred Chatterlety
2nd. Les Dichter
3rd. Charles Donovan

Scratch Built
1st. Mark Furhman
2nd. James Robinson
3rd. Charles Donovan

Whimsical
Martin Belokin
2nd. Mark Furhman
3rd. Charles Donovan

Structure
1st. Alan Mole
2nd. Mark Furhman

BEST OF SHOW
1st. Alan Mole
2nd. Les Dichter
3rd. Martin Belokin
Every entry deserved first place, as there were some of the finest modes I have seen in a contest. Congratulatuions to all!


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Ted, got any pictures of some of these, or are they somewhere else. 
Paul


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, 
I did not take any photos. There are a few show photos posted on another link on this forum.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes would be nice if you would post the photos of the winning entry with the person who built. Later RJD


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you to Ted et al that pulled this off. Just today here in TN I ran into another person that was down there on Friday and had nothing but positive things to say. 

Hopefully another show again next year?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted you need to start caring a camera to the shows.







You seem to take a lot of photos on your 1 to 1 trips. Later RJD


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, 
I did not have TIME to take any photos this weekend!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett, 
Thanks for the kind comments!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ted Yarbrough on 05/04/2009 4:32 PM
RJ, 
I did not have TIME to take any photos this weekend!


I can vouch for that, it took me five times to try and introduce myself to Ted.


----------

